
Jet Blue Deploys Ultraviolet Cleaning Robot - justinzollars
https://www.nbcnewyork.com/news/coronavirus/jetblue-deploys-ultraviolet-cleaning-robot-at-jfk-airport-in-fight-against-coronavirus/2540269/
======
opwieurposiu
If you stand outside a hospital at night you can sometimes see windows
flashing like someone is having a dance party. It is one of these UV
disinfection robots throwing a death-rave for the microbes. Probably playing
dubstep to add insult to injury.

~~~
copperx
I remember seeing these things at MD Anderson about seven years ago. The
pulsating light is indeed pretty cool, although I wondered why it wasn't a
steady light. Probably because of heat, power efficiency, and the bulbs would
have to be designed very differently (bulbs for flash vs floodlights). I would
like to know if I'm right, or if there's something special about flashes
versus microorganisms.

